# Victor Conte on Boxing, USADA, Steroids, Blood-Doping, EPO



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Victor Conte on Boxing, USADA, Steroids, Blood-Doping, EPO I’m now a part of the anti-doping movement. I’m trying to help those at WADA [The World Anti-Doping Agency,] and, USADA [The United States Anti-Doping Agency] to develop more effective anti-doping policies and procedures. And that’s what I’m doing now, and I’m very outspoken about it. The [...]

*Read More...*


----------

